# What's on your mind?



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

The beach!


Someday!


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2016)

Home!

Today.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

How cool it feels


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2016)

Beer, just one beer.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 2, 2016)

Work tomorrow


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2016)

Yes but no. Celiacs is my problem


----------



## havasu (May 2, 2016)

Ice cream......


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2016)

Sleep. Is on my mind.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 3, 2016)

Red wine...,,,,


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2016)

A nap, Have to be at the airport at midnight after working all day. Dad missed his layover and is stuck in Dallas.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 3, 2016)

Hows your dad doing since the hospital stay?


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2016)

Eight heart attacks, a quadruple bypass and a hernia surgery he is doing OK. Just had a doctors appt yesterday and does have to go back til July so he decided to have me fly him out here for a month. His plane left late today so he missed his connecting flight which landed him in the Paramedics place at the hospital, he was running to catch the flight and got dizzy than passed out by the gate so they hauled him in. They say he got food poisoning but I'm sure it had more to do with his health. I'm sure after this visit he won't want to go back to Florida. We have a lot planned and his brother is coming to town next week to take him to a Gem show for the weekend. (He cuts stones) Then we will go to laughlin for a week and who knows what else.


----------



## slownsteady (May 3, 2016)

Keep him nearby. It would be foolish not to.


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2016)

I've been trying to get him to move back out here. He wants to but his wife hates me so she is purposely doing what she can to keep him there. She is an evil person and is only in life for herself and money. Every time he says he is going to leave she changes her tune and is nice until he stays.


----------



## havasu (May 3, 2016)

I assume his wife is not invited?


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2016)

Nope. Not welcome here.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 4, 2016)

How bad I need a full body massage.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2016)

I know someone that can help


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 5, 2016)

I do too, but the timing sucks,


Wishing the rain would stop.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 8, 2016)

How fast my battery runs down on my phone.


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2016)

Sleep past 5:30 am.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 8, 2016)

I need a vaca


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2016)

You're telling me.


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2016)

Dad is driving me nuts already.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 8, 2016)

I should lay down


----------



## Chris (May 8, 2016)

I have to get up early


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 8, 2016)

4:00 am comes early


----------



## frodo (May 9, 2016)

my impalla battery goes dead if it sits for 3 days.

wth?  i got a chort,  dont know where.

Havasu/ olddawg,,,come over here and find it so i dont have to.  i'll burn some meat on the grill,  and we can sit on the porch

sipping stump water and smoking cigars  while watching fireflys

neal your invited also,  hell every body is,


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

Most guys with a short buy big trucks.


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2016)

I have a short on my jeep. I put in a kill switch. Problem solved.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 9, 2016)

What year Impala?


----------



## frodo (May 9, 2016)

07................i think it is the map light in the passenger visor


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

Even fairly new batteries can have a very small short and sometime intermittent depending on the last bounce.  Disconnect battery for a few days and see if drains by it self.


----------



## frodo (May 9, 2016)

$100.00   

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUBTAdI7zuY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUBTAdI7zuY[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 9, 2016)

Real or fake, you decide.

http://www.vocativ.com/culture/society/how-does-a-homeless-man-spend-100-video-josh-paler-lin/


----------



## nealtw (May 9, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Real or fake, you decide.
> 
> http://www.vocativ.com/culture/society/how-does-a-homeless-man-spend-100-video-josh-paler-lin/



I think Mr Homeless was wearing a mic and for what it is worth Josh couldn't decide where is money was pocket or wallet.


----------



## frodo (May 9, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I think Mr Homeless was wearing a mic and for what it is worth Josh couldn't decide where is money was pocket or wallet.



he is wearing a mic,..good catch


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 9, 2016)

What will tomorrow bring


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 9, 2016)

Fair2partlycloudy said:


> What will tomorrow bring



If we knew who would win, we wouldn't have to play the game...stay tuned.


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2016)

Thinking if starting another company.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 9, 2016)

Meeting in the middle


----------



## inspectorD (May 10, 2016)

on my way out the proverbial door....


----------



## frodo (May 10, 2016)

need to start a new co. ?   and what would it be ?


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2016)

Thinking lawn care and light landscaping. I have the license and a couple good guys to run it. Won't make a fortune but will help. It's something that will pretty much run itself once it gets going.


----------



## frodo (May 10, 2016)

LOL.....I watched 3 guys in florida   while we we plumbing a house.  looks like they had the contract for 4 houses in a row

they hopped out the truck.  one guy on the zero turn,  one guy weed eating the 3rd was behind them with the blower

them boys were done with 4 houses in about 45 minutes

in that neighborhood,  $75.00 per yard  not bad...


----------



## havasu (May 10, 2016)

I'm wondering if Chris will change his name to Juan when he starts mowing lawns for a living?


----------



## frodo (May 10, 2016)

hose a and hose b


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2016)

My foremans name is already Juan so I will have to choose something else. Figure I can make that into a big business, I already do a lot of maintenance work for commercial properties so might as well get in on making some more money.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 10, 2016)

Dream land


----------



## frodo (May 11, 2016)

look into new construction house cleaning

500 bucks,  1 person,  scrap paint off windows,  mow the carpet, wash flloor,  

get it ready to show 



my wife had a killer co.
in Telluride co.  rich folk would have her clean a condo that sat empty 10 mths out of the year
stock fridge and cabinets with food,    make ready
then, when they left,   she would have to clear all that stuff out, and dispose...into my cabinet


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 11, 2016)

Wondering what to cook


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 11, 2016)

Fair2partlycloudy said:


> Wondering what to cook



It's a poor cook that doesn't get what she wants to eat.....just sayin.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 11, 2016)

Poor as in money or poor as in I suck when it comes to cooking?

Either way I'm not rich but I'm still alive and I'm not the best cook ever but there again I'm still alive.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 11, 2016)

Fair2partlycloudy said:


> Poor as in money or poor as in I suck when it comes to cooking?
> 
> Either way I'm not rich but I'm still alive and I'm not the best cook ever but there again I'm still alive.



You are rich in more ways than you realize. There's so much more to life than money. You can't buy the things that really matter.

I'll bet you're a better cook than your making out. Heck, my first wife could burn water and we got by...


----------



## frodo (May 11, 2016)

whats on my mind ?  i do not really know, i lost my mind this morning when i went crazy.
i just got back and all my marbles are gone.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 11, 2016)

frodo said:


> whats on my mind ?  i do not really know, i lost my mind this morning when i went crazy.
> i just got back and all my marbles are gone.



You still have marbles...there ya go bragging again...


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2016)

He is rich with marbles.

I can't afford to pay attention


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 11, 2016)

I'll bet Frodo has a dozen pickle jars full of marbles buried in the back yard...


----------



## nealtw (May 11, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> I'll bet Frodo has a dozen pickle jars full of marbles buried in the back yard...



no wonder his brain is pickled


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 11, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> You are rich in more ways than you realize. There's so much more to life than money. You can't buy the things that really matter.
> 
> I'll bet you're a better cook than your making out. Heck, my first wife could burn water and we got by...




LOL

This is very true. No matter how good or bad I have it, I'm thankful for my life. There are so many that are poor because all they have is money.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 11, 2016)

So, what culinary delight did you whip up tonight?


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 11, 2016)

I had rice w/t broccoli and potatoes.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 11, 2016)

I like rice dishes. But am cutting back on carbs. The things I like don't like me.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 11, 2016)

LOL


I should've had yogurt. You like yogurt?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 12, 2016)

I've tried about every brand at the grocery and haven't found one I like.


----------



## Chris (May 12, 2016)

Yogurt is packed with sugar and not good for you anyway.

Having a whole chicken and cauliflower rice for dinner tonight


----------



## frodo (May 12, 2016)

I am choked up with sadness,  We lost a very good member lst night 

the details are not know at this minute but MR Goodtime    [ internet name  ]   has passed away.
he was a good friend who would do anything for his brothers,

i knew him as a man that laughed alot had respect for others.

i hate loosing friends, they are very rare to find


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 12, 2016)

Sorry for your loss Frodo. Don't remember him being around here.


----------



## frodo (May 12, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Sorry for your loss Frodo. Don't remember him being around here.




he was not a member here,  he is just on my mind

you would have liked him


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 12, 2016)

I understand how you feel. we've lost a couple members here over the years and it's tough when they become so close and live so far away.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 12, 2016)

Sorry for your loss


TWD


----------



## nealtw (May 12, 2016)

That is the trouble with getting older, sorry about you friend, Frodo.


----------



## frodo (May 12, 2016)

I am stuck on chicken fajitas lately,  

I buy the cheap store brand frozen chicken breasts

bake them as per package nstructions,  45 mint at 400 degres\

wile they are baking, i cut up a bell pepper, onion and couple jalapinos
saute them with a litle water  

and i have been using mcCormick's marinade for seasoning lately
ran out of taco season,  used mccormicks...and liked it.

now,  right here..you can toss the chicken in chopped up and eat on a tortilla

or, add a little more water and have soup


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2016)

Pulling an all nighter paving a parking lot.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1463129271.886629.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1463129288.952560.jpg


----------



## frodo (May 13, 2016)

This chaps my azz.  car A  pulls into the intersection and changes lanes in the intersection,  cutting me off.
Happened again today,  I swear fo God theses fools around here can not drive

sometimes I want to weld a bumper all the way around my van like a bumper car..and knock fools out of my way


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2016)

Welcome to California.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 13, 2016)

A long hot bubble bath.


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2016)

Sleep. Haven't slept since yesterday morning at 5am. Kids just need to fall asleep so I can


----------



## havasu (May 14, 2016)

Frodo, unless marked differently. a left turn must be made by the lane closest to the left. If both lanes are allowed to turn left, the city/county should add cat tracks to show which lanes they should stay in.


----------



## glock26USMC (May 14, 2016)

havasu said:


> Frodo, unless marked differently. a left turn must be made by the lane closest to the left. If both lanes are allowed to turn left, the city/county should add cat tracks to show which lanes they should stay in.



What he said


----------



## havasu (May 14, 2016)

Was wondering how Ger has been ^


----------



## glock26USMC (May 14, 2016)

havasu said:


> Was wondering how Ger has been ^



Been doing good, just really busy, preparing for the RNC


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2016)

I'd like to thank those two women for making out in the restaurant in front of my children. It has given my daughter an hours worth of questions of why those two girls have boy haircuts and keep kissing in front of us. I was going to ask them to stop but figured that would open a can of worms so I let them them continue.


----------



## frodo (May 20, 2016)

Chris said:


> I'd like to thank those two women for making out in the restaurant in front of my children. It has given my daughter an hours worth of questions of why those two girls have boy haircuts and keep kissing in front of us. I was going to ask them to stop but figured that would open a can of worms so I let them them continue.




here is what you do.

let out a blood curdling skreach like a  pissed off 5 year old makes.
loudly
the 2 eatting each others face will stop to see WTH?  your kids attention will be on your crazy ***.  instead of them.  now you can yuk it up with your kid.
and keep an eye on the face eaters.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 20, 2016)

Chris said:


> I'd like to thank those two women for making out in the restaurant in front of my children. It has given my daughter an hours worth of questions of why those two girls have boy haircuts and keep kissing in front of us. I was going to ask them to stop but figured that would open a can of worms so I let them them continue.



That's when its time to call the manager. They want to make a show, so can you. Just my :2cents:


----------



## Chris (May 20, 2016)

I'm in Laughlin for the weekend so it's probably expected. Just didn't expect it in a nice restaurant.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 20, 2016)

Wondering if power will go off with all this wind.


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2016)

It is windy here as well. My wife just won a grand, should I tell her I'm down about twice that?


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 21, 2016)

LOL.......go for it!


----------



## bud16415 (May 21, 2016)

havasu said:


> Frodo, unless marked differently. a left turn must be made by the lane closest to the left. If both lanes are allowed to turn left, the city/county should add cat tracks to show which lanes they should stay in.



They paint all those lines here and 6 months out of the year the roads are snow covered and you drive the way the roads used to work 30 years ago. Then come spring everyone stays inside the lines again.


----------



## bud16415 (May 21, 2016)

Chris said:


> It is windy here as well. My wife just won a grand, should I tell her I'm down about twice that?



I take a look at all the people working there and the fancy buildings and overhead then I factor in about at least a 40% profit margin. As I walk in the door with 100 bucks my plan is I should be leaving with about $15 on an average day so if I leave with $30 I was a big winner. So if the wife one a grand and you lost 2 grand I would say you are beating the odds and that is reason to calibrate.


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2016)

First rule is don't bring money you don't plan on losing. Must be a reason I never have to pay for hotel rooms.


----------



## havasu (May 21, 2016)

Did you tow the boat out there Chris?


----------



## Chris (May 21, 2016)

Not this time. Figured one hole to throw money at was enough for the weekend.


----------



## havasu (May 21, 2016)

You should swing by my lake house, pull a few weeds, and spend a few days.


----------



## bud16415 (May 21, 2016)

Chris said:


> First rule is don't bring money you don't plan on losing. Must be a reason I never have to pay for hotel rooms.



Second rule is you will loose it. 

I would never get a tattoo but if I did I might get TINSTAAFL

Funny I just googled that and these are the first two pictures that popped up.


----------



## frodo (May 21, 2016)

I sat in a casino playing the 25 cent machine.   i had been their about an hour. was pretty much even.
A lady walks up a puts 1 Dollar in the dollar machine next to me.  wins 50 bucks.
she moved over a couple of machines and won another 50 bucks.
WELL HELL thinks I,  i can do that.  {free drinks are talking} 
I loose 500 bucks before a cat can lick its ***.

the best then to do with a casino,  mail them the 1000.00 and stay at home

I ALWAYS loose playing slots, But I win playing black jack.


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2016)

I lost my *** this weekend. I was saving 500 bucks for my final play tonight. It went in all of about five minutes. 

Did ok on the tables for a while but all in all I have no desire to come back anytime soon. When you can put 300 bucks in a dollar machine that takes two bucks a pull and lose it all without even getting any play it takes that want out of it. Really I don't mind losing money as I have saved and set it aside for this but it just seems you don't get much play for your money anymore. You have to bring a few grand to have a few days of play. Makes for an expensive trip.


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2016)

And don't forget drinking the weakest drinks on earth that take 20 minutes to get on purpose so you stick around.


----------



## frodo (May 22, 2016)

wanna have some fun.

hit the nickel machines,  it is not the machine that is fun,  it is them old ladies playing the machines.

they are a trip !! they take them nickel machines WAY to serious


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2016)

Even the penny machines have a 250 credit max bet. No more just playing for fun.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 22, 2016)

I think I need another day off.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2016)

I'm ready for a vacation.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 24, 2016)

Chris said:


> I'm ready for a vacation.



You just had one..


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2016)

I know. Debating going camping this weekend.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 24, 2016)

If you don't, somethings wrong.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2016)

Have an rv and my 5th wheel still. Decisions?

Want to buy a 5th wheel?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 24, 2016)

I've been looking at 5th wheels to take down to the campground by the deer lease.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2016)

Take mine and pull the plate, insurance can pay for it.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2016)

Pretty sure I just saw a ufo? I'm sitting out in the middle of the desert watching the stars and airliners pass above and I see what looks like a star move across the night sky from north to south.  It finally got to far for me to see but it definitely was way to high for any plane. Maybe a satellite or something?


----------



## havasu (May 29, 2016)

Many at Lake Havasu are mentioning that the International Space Station is viewable with a naked eye all this week. That is probably what it is. 

What's on my mind? Why do we use words like naked when describing eyes? Are we all prudes?


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 29, 2016)

Not wanting to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 29, 2016)

Fair2partlycloudy said:


> Not wanting to go back to work tomorrow.




Simple, don't go.


----------



## Fair2partlycloudy (May 29, 2016)

I wish it were that easy. Me calling in puts my name on the mandation list. And that I don't want. I rather go in and get it over with.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 1, 2016)

Chris said:


> Pretty sure I just saw a ufo? I'm sitting out in the middle of the desert watching the stars and airliners pass above and I see what looks like a star move across the night sky from north to south.  It finally got to far for me to see but it definitely was way to high for any plane. Maybe a satellite or something?



Satellites...we see them up here in the hills all the time, very faint  but easy to spot if you look at one spot straight up for a period of time. your periferal vision will pick them up. We sit out some nights up in our fields when we walk the dogs at night.. 21 in an hour one night...just happened to be the same night we watched a Launch of a rocket we could see on the southern horizon. Think it was out of Virginia.


----------

